# 98 200sx new radio won't turn on (old one either)



## steved333 (Sep 14, 2008)

I just installed a SONY Xplod radio in my 200. It worked for a few minutes then cut out. Now there's no power to it at all. The fuses are all fine, and everything else in the car works fine, but now even the old radio can't get any juice. Could the factory wires have gone bad or come apart? :4-dontkno Someone help me please!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

How are you testing to make sure there is no power? As your test light/meter may be bad, So here's a fix, run a wire straight to the fuse panel and tape into an existing fuse for constant and ignition also.
I'd rather find out why there is no power but..... Try hooking the new head unit straight off the cars battery to make sure it is still good.Again I could understand if the factory fuse blew as I have done this many times, and if it's not the fuse then it is something that can be figured out like a lose harness plug or something.


----------

